# OMC Saildrive Parts ARE Available



## kgelao (Feb 20, 2002)

Posted 5/23/03

To: All OMC Zephyr Saildrive Owners
From: An OMC Saildrive Owner

It is time again to advise all owners that most parts for your old OMC Zephyr Saildrive ARE available.

Here is the scoop. Bombardier (www.bombardier.com) purchased OMC and maintains OMC parts inventory. Furthermore, some OMC parts are interchangeable with Johnson and Evinrude.

A good local dealer will do the leg work and find your parts for you. Don''t take no for an answer. Some local dealers are just too lazy to do the leg work and don''t make much money for the effort. The solution is to call Bombardier directly for pricing and location availability, then forward this information to your dealer as Bombardier will not sell directly to end users. When calling Bombardier, it helps to have your parts manual and part numbers available. If you don''t have a parts manual, Bombardier can sell you one.

As an end user, I''ve had great success in finding parts for my OMC Saildrive by calling Bombardier (Wisconsin & Canada) directly. Unfortunately, I have not had success with local dealers.

If this helps, please let me know as I can continue to post this info from time to time. [email protected]


----------



## First24 (May 31, 2006)

*Alternator for Saildrive*

Hi There,

I have recently purchased a Beneteau First 24, fitted with a OMC Zephyr Saildrive (13S10). It seems there is no alternator fitted, and therefore I have no means to charging my battery system. Does one get an alternator for this motor, any alternative suggestions?


----------



## hjwalker (May 19, 2007)

I have tried to call Bombardier Canada and got a run around. Where do you call in Canada. I need a motor to pate seal kit.


----------



## haffiman37 (Jun 4, 2004)

Any Evinrude/Johnson dealer should be able to help You.
Try posting at Marineengine.com. 
Unfortunately that drive is not included in the online catalog at BPR. (evinrude.com)


----------



## timangiel (Sep 8, 2006)

First24 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I have recently purchased a Beneteau First 24, fitted with a OMC Zephyr Saildrive (13S10). It seems there is no alternator fitted, and therefore I have no means to charging my battery system. Does one get an alternator for this motor, any alternative suggestions?


I believe those engines have a 5 amp flywheel alternator built into them and as an option you could get an external alternator driven by a belt on the flywheel which could deliver something like 30 amps. Your 5 amp alternator should provide some charging capabilty although I would agree that its not much capacity. There are a couple of fuses you may want to check if its not working.


----------



## trsdos (Mar 27, 2006)

What about the OMC Saildrive mount assembly, that is the one part I can NOT find anywhere


----------



## outboardjack (Oct 26, 2009)

*OMC Zepher Sail Drive PARTS*

Had a hard time finding parts but did in Houston TX
A Dealer called Stone & Sons Marine had a very good supply of parts.
GLT>


----------



## gatorsail (Feb 2, 2010)

*Saildrive Parts*

The OMC Saildrive is really a 35 HP Evinrude that has been denuded. Any Evinrude dealership can get you the parts that you need. It is the same engine and parts. Crowley Marina also has the parts


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

While some OUTBOARD parts may allow the "same" function there not the SAME

The orginal saildrive fuel and electric parts were enclosed engine specfic


----------



## Tacklebd (May 4, 2010)

if you have the part number, we can get it from one of our suppliers, try this site first, let me know the cross over number from you OME number (dead link deleted by tdw) 
we have others but this one has done well for us for just about any make/model back to the 70's


----------



## sknrzgirl (Mar 26, 2014)

Tacklebd said:


> if you have the part number, we can get it from one of our suppliers, try this site first, let me know the cross over number from you OME number
> (dead link deleted by tdw)
> we have others but this one has done well for us for just about any make/model back to the 70's


Are there still parts available? How about an entire power head?? 15s13a or anything else that will fit onto the lower unit???


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

For the most part OMC did the spare parts thing as good as anybody BUT with bankruptcy and new owners  

For the most part you should be able to find the parts that were common with the outboard the powerhead came from 

A complete powerhead would be pretty unlikely at this point BUT there are all kinds of olds ones about to dig up parts for if you determined enough


----------



## sknrzgirl (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks..for the info if its one thing I am it is determined


----------

